# How to get more views?



## JJ_Husk (Mar 28, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> Then I suggest using the FIRST LAST NEXT code, which you can find in the journal on [fa]yak[/fa]'s page.


Thank and yak's journal helped out a lot. But I wanted to know how to get comments to bring more reads to me?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 29, 2011)

Went ahead and made this its own thread, since it's off-topic from Looking for Writers.
And I know we had one of these a while back, but I didn't want to dredge it back up, so here we are again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

I suggest making a sticky on this, its a commonly asked question.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 29, 2011)

*points to first link in signature*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I suggest making a sticky on this, its a commonly asked question.


 
Yeah, but 'common' in the Bloc means once every 6 months to a year, so I'm not worrying about it.  Plus, I hate stickies.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Yeah, but 'common' in the Bloc means once every 6 months to a year, so I'm not worrying about it.  Plus, I hate stickies.


 Good point. But at the same time its a topic that could cover all art branches. Maybe I will write a common-sense guide to what gets views in a bit.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Apr 2, 2011)

Poetigress said:


> *points to first link in signature*


 
thanks.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 2, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Good point. But at the same time its a topic that could cover all art branches. Maybe I will write a common-sense guide to what gets views in a bit.


 
That seems like a good idea. Because common sense isn't.


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 4, 2011)

Just make sure what you write is good. Views are not exactly a good measure of quality.

Take for instance, that current unspeakable internet phenomenon going on right now. >_> 80 million views amounts to nothing really. Granted, views are good for attracting new fans. Advertise your work a bit. Try to reflect your writing style in your posts here a bit. If you can show that you have a good grasp on language and mechanics, it might make a casual lurker say: "Hey, this guy should be a writer. Oh? He/she is a writer! I'll go check out their stuff." Setting yourself as an example is the best form of publicity, I'd think. Hope that's a tad helpful.


----------

